# [SOLVED] am i under power??



## demeck (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi all.
I was having issues for about a yr on an old rig of mine that used mini intel board which came as a combo pack with cpu (Not the best i know) how ever it always seemed to be chugging along till i started playing intensive games.

The most noticeable game is battlefield play for free. i would start playing and anytime between 10 and 30 mins of playing would result in the monitor going into standby with a no input signal, the fans speed up (Like in boot mode) and the last few sounds being played will be skipping in the bckgrd.

this went on for a very long time and not having the cash to replace much i spent months trolling forums and trying everything (no events are logged in event viewer other then it didnt shut down clearly last time)i finally gave up and gave it the foot treatment.( felt rather good)

Now though i have myself a new rig and although i have not managed to replace everything (PSU/GFX) the rig is far superior to what i had.

Specs

NZXT Phantom extreme gaming case
F1A75-V PRO Mobo - ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS F1A75-V PRO
CPU- Newegg.com - AMD A8-3850 Llano 2.9GHz 4MB L2 Cache Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU AD3850WNGXBOX
RAM - 3 x 4 Gig Sticks DDR3 -http://ca.buy.com/PR/Product.aspx?sku=219618709
HTSNK/Fan - V8 - Cooler Master
GFX - GeForce 9600 GT
PSU - OCZ Mod Xtreme-pro 600W psu
1X 250Gig Sata drive
1X External dvd drive

the only old items in this new rig from old rig is psu and the gfx. but i will stress i have replaced the gfx with a known working card, and the problems persited. a complete crash resulting in a hard reset.

could this be due to under powered board or faulty rails on the psu???


```
dxdiag 64Bit
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/3/2011, 10:02:20
       Machine name: DEMECK-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.110622-1503)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 07/01/11 15:51:09 Ver: 04.06.04
          Processor: AMD A8-3850 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (4 CPUs), ~2.9GHz
             Memory: 12288MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 12264MB RAM
          Page File: 2143MB used, 22383MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce 9600 GT
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0622&SUBSYS_23621682&REV_A1
     Display Memory: 4071 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 487 MB
      Shared Memory: 3583 MB
       Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: HP w1907
         Monitor Id: HWP26A2
        Native Mode: 1440 x 900(p) (59.887Hz)
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.17.0012.8562 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.17.12.8562
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 15693120 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4562-11CF-4054-6E031FC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x0622
          SubSys ID: 0x23621682
        Revision ID: 0x00A1
 Driver Strong Name: oem9.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section005:8.17.12.8562:pci\ven_10de&dev_0622
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1043841B&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6251 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/23/2010 10:16:56, 2565736 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1043841B&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6251 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/23/2010 10:16:56, 2565736 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1043841B&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6251 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/23/2010 10:16:56, 2565736 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC704
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC704
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC704
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC704
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1022, 0x7807
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 7/14/2009 00:07:09, 343040 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/14/2009 00:06:23, 7936 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Input Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1241, 0x1111
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: generic_hid_device
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 7/14/2009 00:06:22, 30208 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 7/14/2009 00:06:21, 76288 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 7/14/2009 00:06:17, 32896 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1241, 0x1111
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/14/2009 00:00:20, 31232 bytes
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:48:27, 49216 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 23:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC704
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 7/14/2009 00:00:20, 33280 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 23:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC704
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/14/2009 00:00:20, 31232 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:48:27, 49216 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 7/14/2009 01:45:55, 62544 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/14/2009 00:00:20, 26624 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:48:27, 49216 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 122.4 GB
Total Space: 238.4 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: STM3250318AS ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 23:19:54, 147456 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0622&SUBSYS_23621682&REV_A1\4&3C3D834&0&0020
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\dbInstaller.exe, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 224064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\nvdrsdb.bin, 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 316496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\license.txt, 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 15511 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 12971840 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 68928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi64.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 2808128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcompiler.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 24796992 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 7581504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 2232128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 2542912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dumx.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 15693120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvinfo.pb, 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 7384 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv64.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 24742720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2umx.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 8791360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 61248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvapi.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 2458432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcompiler.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 17248576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 5578560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 2099520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 2401088 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvd3dum.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 13205312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvoglv32.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 18871616 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvwgf2um.dll, 8.17.0012.8562 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 7041856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdispco64.dll, 2.00.0018.0000 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 1533248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgenco64.dll, 2.00.0013.0000 (English), 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 1454400 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_7809&SUBSYS_84C71043&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&A5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_43A1&SUBSYS_00001022&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1703&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD USB 3.0 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_7812&SUBSYS_84C71043&REV_03\3&267A616A&0&81
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdxhc.sys, 1.00.0000.0052 (English), 3/18/2011 00:04:20, 188544 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_7808&SUBSYS_84C71043&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&9A
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:06:30, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_43A0&SUBSYS_00001022&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1702&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD USB 3.0 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_7812&SUBSYS_84C71043&REV_03\3&267A616A&0&80
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdxhc.sys, 1.00.0000.0052 (English), 3/18/2011 00:04:20, 188544 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_7808&SUBSYS_84C71043&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&92
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:06:30, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1719&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C7
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1701&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_780F&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_40\3&267A616A&0&A4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_7807&SUBSYS_84C71043&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&98
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1718&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1700&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_43\3&267A616A&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ASMedia XHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_84881043&REV_00\4&39937546&0&00AA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_780E&SUBSYS_84C71043&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&A3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:48:27, 15424 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_7807&SUBSYS_84C71043&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&90
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1716&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C6
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Asmedia 106x SATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_0612&SUBSYS_84B71043&REV_01\4&24242CD3&0&00AB
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asahci64.sys, 1.02.0002.0000 (English), 3/23/2011 14:41:28, 36448 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_780D&SUBSYS_841B1043&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&A2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:06:13, 122368 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_7800&SUBSYS_84C71043&REV_40\3&267A616A&0&88
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 12352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:46, 48720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:52:21, 24128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:52:21, 155728 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1709&SUBSYS_12341022&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&20
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_780C&SUBSYS_84C71043&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 12352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:46, 48720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:52:21, 24128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:52:21, 155728 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_43A3&SUBSYS_00001022&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&AB
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1705&SUBSYS_84C81043&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_84321043&REV_06\4&789B33D&0&00A9
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD SMBus
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_780B&SUBSYS_84C71043&REV_13\3&267A616A&0&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_43A2&SUBSYS_00001022&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&AA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1704&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C4
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16597
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16867
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Line input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HD Audio Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HD Audio Stereo input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HDA SPDIF Optical Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16867
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16867

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16724
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16724

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Realtek Digital Output(Optical),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```
thx inadvance guys for any info you can give me.:beerchug:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: am i under power??*

Forgive me, but I'm a little confused by your post. Is your current issue "complete crash resulting in a hard reset"?

This could be a failed/failing power supply, but it could also be temperature related.

On a cold boot, if possible, access system BIOS. Look for a Hardware or System Monitor section and find the +3.3 volt, +5 volt and +12 volt and the CPU and system temperatures. Wait for them to stabilize (may take a few minutes) and post them here.

Remove one of the memory DIMMs and test. Running the third shouldn't make a difference, but let's eliminate that as a possible problem.

PS: I boxed your dxdiag data so we do not have to scroll through the entire output each time we read the thread


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: am i under power??*

If you were having problems for a yr. and that PSU is a couple of yrs. old I would make it a good suspect.


----------



## demeck (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: am i under power??*

Hi 

This board has a nice utility so can do that from desktop.

voltage

Vcore 1.032v
+12v - 12.182v
+5v - 5.070v
+3.3v - 3.346

cpu temp 27c
Mobo - 24c

i recorded the voltage over a period of an hr whilst playing battlefield and all seemed pretty stable. Is it normal for the Vcore to be jumping around abit or should the voltage be reasobaly steady. at time of writing this its jumped from 1.032 to 1.435, i have noticed it few times. just seems odd the processor would require more volts like that when all im doing is typing.

also the cpu and mobo temps remained below 34c whilst playng also

just to add i unplugged a few usb items and played for an hr this afternoon .was even set to record with camera but it didnt happen

could it mean ive reached the limit of the psu. from what i understand psu also have an effeciency rating..but not sure what that is for mine


----------



## demeck (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: am i under power??*

Ok i decided to dl aida 64 xtreme edition and here are the voltages -

Field	Value
Sensor Properties	
Sensor Type	ITE IT8705F (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor Type	Diode (NV-Diode)

Temperatures	
Motherboard	24 °C (75 °F)
Aux	26 °C (79 °F)
GPU Diode	42 °C (108 °F)
STM3250318AS	25 °C (77 °F)

Cooling Fans	
CPU	153 RPM
GPU	35%

Voltage Values	
CPU Core	0.608 V
+2.5 V	2.976 V
+3.3 V	2.528 V
+5 V	4.543 V
+12 V	10.880 V
+5 V Standby	3.709 V
VBAT Battery	2.176 V
GPU Core	1.100 V

they dont look right?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: am i under power??*

That shows your 12V at 10.8 and that's not acceptable.
Check the Voltages in the Bios.


----------



## demeck (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: am i under power??*

The bios Voltage are the same as in the post before my last one. and they seem ok.

i will be buying a new psu next week as this problem has been hanging around too long and seems to be following me. i hammered battlefield yesterday and age of conan with high settings and didnt have a prob.

today it went down after a few hours during conan


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: am i under power??*

Good decision.


----------



## demeck (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: am i under power??*

ok well i decided to pull out the gfx card, this new fm1 socket cpu had a built in hd radeon 6550 series card that i believe uses my ddr3 ram as video memory.

i wasnt expecting much adter a few days of my boy hammering games like battlefield. the computer has remained stable, infact its alot faster and will play both games in setting higher then of my graphics card and still remains smooth.

i shall be buying a new rad hd gfx card closer to christmas to work alongside the cpu, but at the mo im saving myself a ton of watts not having that card in and although it doesnt say the psu is faulty its still being replaced, just incase:biggrinje


----------



## demeck (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok well thx for everything any way peeps. but after i aquired a psu testing kit..(grt thing) i plugged my 24pin mobo connector in turned it on and itstarted beeping at me.

Its reading as low volts on the 24 pin 12v rail, but as stated in my previous post , without the gfx it runs stable but new psu is a must now.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

demeck said:


> new psu is a must now.


That was established by the 12V at 10.8 reading. :smile:


----------

